
Ubuntu 16.04 Partition Scheme on a Single Internal SSD? - lagbaja
Hi,
I recently purchased a &quot;Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD &quot; to replace the 500GB HDD, which came originally shipped with my ASUS Zenbook UX32VD.<p>I have done a tonne of research online, as to how best to apply a partition scheme to an SSD and what i found is a lot of conflicting and confusing information, such as some schools of thought echoing the use of TRIM and No SWAP partition due to the quick wear that can have on the SSD, whilst some are proponents of just creating one large partition without any customization and yet another camp that rather implement an SSD + HDD configuration, which will not work in my scenario, as i just have a one Drive bay on the motherboard, plus the ASUS does not have a CD bay i could have re-purposed .<p>Your advice as to how to best tackle this will be much appreciated.<p>NB: I&#x27;m primarily going to be using the system as my development system (Python centric Projects)<p>Cheers.
======
git-pull
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14876129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14876129)

